# My new lure retriever



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I wasn't happy with my old store bought lure retriever so I decided to make one out of a regular 3/8" deepwell socket. They're easy to pick up for less than a buck at garage sales and flea markets. Hardest part was the clip system and something to give me an eye at each end.

My previous retriever had a screw so I had to twist the line around 8 or so times to get the retriever onto the fishing line.It was also narrow and wanted to twist on the way down. So I finally figured out a clip and eyebolt system while checking out hardware at menards. I found a small turnbuckle and safety clips.

2 clips-79¢
1 socket- $1
1 small turnbuckle $1.79
4 small washers and couple slightly larger washers.
4 light chains approx 6"-8" 50¢ per foot
1 med splitring


I'm not satisfied with my current chain system.I'm looking more for a small flat chain that'll help flutter down and grab onto the hooks better. Anyone know where I can locate light flat chain?



















The paint job sucks. I may have to get a powdercoating setup here in the near future.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a good looking retreiver. I had to replace the chain on my retreiver after pulling it off on something in the water and bought it at my local Ace hardware. It was the same style flat chain I pulled off. True Value probably has the same chain.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent. I like the idea of the clips which preclude having the retriever slip off the line.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess that chain is found on hanging baskets and hanging ceiling lights. I didn't see the chain on truevalue.com so I'll have to find one of their stores and look myself.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

nice job ........... i like the clips too............... heres mine, it slips off sometimes but other then that, its worth its weight in gold.............. A lure knocker is a must......... saved countless musky baits for me


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That should get the job done.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

saugmon,,,,You are looking for "sash chain",,I have found it at Swan Hardware In Akron,,It is the type of link,that will help pull your lures back up to you......... I use the brass,links type,,they don't rust !! &,,Your Knocker looks like it will do the job!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Thnx sonar.Sash chain is exactly what I'm looking for.It'll snag onto the hooks from any direction. I'll have to find a mom&pop hardware store.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

phishyone1 said:


> nice job ........... i like the clips too............... heres mine, it slips off sometimes but other then that, its worth its weight in gold.............. A lure knocker is a must......... saved countless musky baits for me


I have one similar to yours...except its a 2" pipe cap filled with lead...painted Hot Tiger! LOL

One way to prevent line form coming out is to mount your eye screws with the opening on opposite sides instead of both on the same side like you have there...Also, its nice if you can find stainless chain on aluminum (not sure its available) Mines all rusted in my storage compartment of my boat and stained the carpeting...

Great ideas tho guys


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I found some online steel,brass plated steel,and stainless steel sash chain.I've got the brass plated on my original and it hasn't tarnished.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I found that sash chain at the little hardware store where I grew up at.

71¢ per foot and he had 2 spools of 32# brass plated chain. Gotta love those small town hardware stores.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i really need to look in to one of thse, i got teh 12 foot screw, thinking about working up to the 18 foot screw... but i need somethign for deep water fishing like jigging in 18-20 foot of water


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

If you're talking about those 12' telescoping ones, I have 1 but can't hardly use it because of Indian's rough water and me being in an aluminum boat. It's easier using the one on a string but still tough if the wind kicks up 10+ mph. 

I've got less than $5 in that one and it'll pay for itself after the 1st rescued bait.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah true. .. i still like my big stick. Never tried the other style.


----------

